# roller support



## sthomas (Jan 20, 2012)

I messed up and bought a support with a roller (bad mistake) from H.F. and anyone that has one knows that it is impossible to feed with a table saw with it. My idea is replace the roller with a 2x and the casters with ball wheels .has anyone tried this? and does anyone think it will work?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Take it back and exchange it. They aren't all bad, some are great. But quality is inconsistent, so open the box and check.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I would not try to outfeed on anything with casters unless they were lockable.
Bill


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

You can use a roller but they definitely want to "steer" your work piece. You need to make sure that it's perpendicular to the saw blade - or angled so the work piece is "steered" toward the fence.

I suppose that you could rig something with swivel casters, but getting a roller stand with ball bearings is much easier.

I have two of each kind and find that there are times when each is "best" for wnatever I'm doing.


----------

